# Favorite recordings structured like concert programs?



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

A lot of the recordings I find are more like archives than concert programs. A composer's complete symphonies in numerical order, all the music composed by composer X for the piano, etc. I much prefer listening to a concert than to a library shelf however, and greatly enjoy for example Robert Hamilton's "Nielsen &Ravel: A Journey" and Richard Goode's Mozart CD. Like many I also have Horowitz in Moscow and while certain things about it are annoying (that Chopinny Mozart!) it is a wonderful piece of programming complete with serious and fun elements all in an order that takes us on a well planned journey.

Anyone have recommendations? (They don't just have to be piano... those are just the three that came to mind.)


----------



## ShropshireMoose (Sep 2, 2013)

Most of Horowitz's albums from CBS and RCA in the 60s and 70s were very carefully programmed and are thoroughly enjoyable listens, as indeed were subsequent offerings on DG and Sony. The former are available via various "Original Jacket" compendiums and well worth investigating. Yevgeny Sudbin's album of Scarlatti Sonatas on Bis has been a particular pleasure of mine since it came out in 2004, I suspect Horowitz himself would have approved of the contrast in Sudbin's collection. On a lighter note, I love the Eric Coates collection on Lyrita conducted by Barry Wordsworth, a nice mix of his longer canvas's as well as some of the better known short works. Then, that marvellous Somm disc of Beecham conducting Wagner's "Rienzi" Overture, Delius' "In a Summer Garden" and the Schubert 9th Symphony- sounds a strange mix, and yet it works. An Lp that I wish somebody would reissue, is "A Holiday In Britain", a wonderful mini-concert of music from the four constituent parts of the British Isles (!), stylishly played by the Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by George Weldon, with the marvellous Frederick Harvey adding his wonderful baritone voice to five tracks. Think I just might go and play that one now!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Me, I love the archival sets, because I get the full works (at a far more reasonable price, which, as an avid collector, has a significant impact on my ability to collect).

I am free to program my own concert night, simply by changing discs ;-)


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I suspect you know this, Heather..., there are a lot of 'airchecks' and streamed/recorded recitals floating around on the WEB, taken from festivals. Most of them include the applause; it's almost like being there.


----------

